# Cauchero Transport



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

1.2 LOTS of eggs and tads in @ 6 different broms and some in same broms just different axils....

Fingers crossed....saw a froglet head peeking out the other day.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice Phil! You are becoming a picture posting fool as of late! Keep it up!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Yep....I used to get the "power button" and the "picture taking button" confused.......wondered why a lot of pics just didn't turn out 

I guess you actually have to read some manuals and learn how to use a DSLR.....who knew?>


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Are you shooting in RAW yet??


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

melas said:


> Are you shooting in RAW yet??


No....all those pics have a size limit.....not RAW.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Raw will pretty much allow you to shoot 4or 5 shots in a 4G card. 
Pretty coll shot Phil, looks liek you will have a lot of froglets, now let's see a full tank shot?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Julio said:


> Raw will pretty much allow you to shoot 4or 5 shots in a 4G card.


Well it depends on the resolution (megapixels) of the images you are taking. I have an 8MP cannon and I can get a few hundred RAW images on a 4GB card. My images are typically under 10MB each . . . That's without saving a simultaneous jpg copy. 

Julio, are you thinking more like large format shooting?

Phil, I'm not sure what you mean by the file size limit. . .


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

My Sony 300a is 10.2 megapixels. I'm pretty sure I can get more than 4 photos from a 4GB card in RAW mode as well.

Matt.....no idea about file size either. At this point I'm just satisified that I am able to post a decent pic on here once and a while.

That's a victory for me, anyhow......


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Matt, 
yeah i am referrign to large format .


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Philsuma said:


> Matt.....no idea about file size either. At this point I'm just satisified that I am able to post a decent pic on here once and a while.
> 
> That's a victory for me, anyhow......


Haha! Well maybe when we're talking over a beer after wiring that light switch I'll have to give you a quick demo on the virtues of RAW . . . once you see it you'll never go back . . . you can make an "okay" photo look *awesome*!



Julio said:


> Hey Matt,
> yeah i am referrign to large format .


Okay gotcha!


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

melas said:


> Are you shooting in RAW yet??


Anybody else first think Matt meant shooting in THE raw?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

That's just gross Scott.......gross......


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

SMenigoz said:


> Anybody else first think Matt meant shooting in THE raw?


I would think that may have scarred the frogs away


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

I think I might see a bare leg in the reflection on the glass . . .


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh and just re-read my post about the "demo" in that context . . . Haha! HILARIOUS!


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Got the picture on that one Scott. ROFL. Shoot it RAW, make it awesome. By the way, how many can u shoot in RAW Matt?


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Man this is horrible, I used to be a photography major and I'm having troulbles figuring out certain things while I was trying to shoot some today. Well great shot Phil.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Bob Fraser said:


> By the way, how many can u shoot in RAW Matt?


ALL of them . . .


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Coming up on the 1 year mark with this 1.2 group...

Some stats.

*4* sub - sub adults morphed out fine.

*6* in various stages, most under 3 months old.....fingers crossed on all these.

at least *6 *perished for any number of unknown reasons, mainly pulling too early IMO.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

updated pics taken 05/29/2010


The viv...looks a little "gritty" but I keep adding a ton of Microfauna to it...











Coupl'a Tads just waiting to be picked up and taken to the pool...











Had to look close but I think it's a double tad pack 











Running away with the tadpack....











Subadult growing out...in the 20 gallon grow-out viv...











Thanks for looking !!


----------

